# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Bio-Fen Plus

## bocheva

Hi everyone.

I consider to try taking Bio-fen Plus herbal prodict for hair list in an attempt to stop my hair falling. 

I would like to aks if someone knows whether the product has some side effects.

Is there any testimonials for this product?

Thank you in advance for your response!

Regards,

P.B.

----------


## WomensHairLossProject

Hi P.B.!

I wouldn't waste anytime with the Bio-Fen Herbal stuff. I don't have too much faith in products like that. The product has fenugreek seed and saw palmetto and flax lignans, plenty of people (including myself) have discovered that saw palmetto does nothing for hair loss. They are using that as a selling point that it operates on the same principle as Propecia. They write it has no known side effects, how would they know how it would react in your body? People are quite careful with medications, but seem to think that herbals are fine to throw back, not so. 

My thoughts would be to definitely pass on this one. Their website is put together and delivered in a manner that says "scam" to me. The only testimonials you probably find on this product will be the ones they and their affiliates will most likely manufacture to dupe men and women. 

I wish I could have been more encouraging about this product, but I've seen a lot of stuff over the last 9 years that just doesn't work and I am quite irritated that people continue to market a products they know won't do anything taking away men and women's hard earn money and giving false hope. 

Thousands of women have come by my site over the last year and half and not one has given a glowing review of this product.

----------


## bocheva

Thank you very much for your oppinion. I will consider it!!!

----------


## pcalder

I was recommended this herbal product by my local health food store owner... Shen Min.  Has Vit A, Niacin, B6, Biotin, Pantothenic Acid, Shen Min herb - He Shou Wu, Ginkgo Biloba, horsetail extract, horse chestnut, uva ursi, black cohosh, burdock extract, cayenne, hydrolyzed fish collagen (cod, haddock, pollock), kudzu extract ... I've been using for 1 month & haven't noticed any change in amt of hair loss.  I've been on the Yaz birth control pill for 3-4 months & started noticing the most loss after about a month on this med.  Seems to be related, so I think!  But my gyn says hair loss is NOT a side effect of Yaz....hmmm?  I'm 53 & probably pre-menopausal.  But in excellent health - & had my thyroid & hormone levels checked back in Jan; all was normal then.  

Should I try Rogaine for women?  Change birth control pills??

----------


## zuna01

> I was recommended this herbal product by my local health food store owner... Shen Min.  Has Vit A, Niacin, B6, Biotin, Pantothenic Acid, Shen Min herb - He Shou Wu, Ginkgo Biloba, horsetail extract, horse chestnut, uva ursi, black cohosh, burdock extract, cayenne, hydrolyzed fish collagen (cod, haddock, pollock), kudzu extract ... I've been using for 1 month & haven't noticed any change in amt of hair loss.  I've been on the Yaz birth control pill for 3-4 months & started noticing the most loss after about a month on this med.  Seems to be related, so I think!  But my gyn says hair loss is NOT a side effect of Yaz....hmmm?  I'm 53 & probably pre-menopausal.  But in excellent health - & had my thyroid & hormone levels checked back in Jan; all was normal then.  
> 
> Should I try Rogaine for women?  Change birth control pills??


 

Yeah, why not. I think you shoud try.

__________________

Adult Toy

----------

